# Holy schmoly! This is nuts!



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

This is just crazy!  The madness has to stop! I mean really....Hot sauce?....on a hamburger? 
http://www.mpnnow.com/news/view_stor...articleId=1100


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Probably to hinder someone eating the whole thing. 

Phil


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks good. I like that it comes with a little dinner roll chaser. That's attention to detail. The hot sauce is an indication of some real creativity, IMHO.

There's a Palmyra in Wisconsin an hour or so outside Milwaukee. When I saw it was near Plamyra, I thought I might head out there and give 'er a go. Alas, a trip to NY state only to assure myself of a blockage here and a blockage there, seems a little self indulgent. Besides, its always fun to tinker with a recipe in your own home.

Kevin

I like Muskies.


----------



## thebiggerbopper (May 15, 2006)

I'll take two please. :lol:


----------

